# Hart County WMA



## Beagler (Aug 21, 2011)

Just curious to see if anyone on here hunts Hart WMA.


----------



## george hancox (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been there deer hunting but not in the dog area.


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 23, 2011)

I turkey there every year. I also shot dove there about 8 yrs ago and had a blast. A buddy of mine and I both got our limits. I have not hunted dove there since I started doing pay hunts. I have let this year sneek up on me and have not been able to find a hunt. I was thinking about checking out Hartwell and trying my luck again. I wonder if they planted this year.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 24, 2011)

Rode thru the other day and they got Millet planted, Have not mowed it yet.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 24, 2011)

i've hunted it the last couple of years and it was awful.  very few birds and very little millet.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 24, 2011)

Bowhunter Matt said:


> i've hunted it the last couple of years and it was awful.  very few birds and very little millet.



Budget cuts


----------



## Beagler (Sep 1, 2011)

Rode up to the wma this evening, stayed around 45 minutes and only seen one dove.  I know they just cut it this past Tuesday.  Looks like the field was mostly weeds very little millet did I see.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Any reports from yesterday?


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 6, 2011)

i am sure there were no birds cause there was no millet. i walked the feild and there was nothin but grass seed. i went to a pay hunt and should have hunted the wma and saved my money.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Feb 11, 2012)

Shoot i live right across from the wma and i seen some fokes out there on the dove field day before yesterday but i don't have a clue what they was doing. Last year i seen an older man on a lawn mower going the dove field to go deer hunting.


----------

